# Do all guys prefer big boobs?



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I don't know what causes some men to boast about their personal preferences and try to make women feel bad for not meeting whatever their preference happens to be. I think it's a form of misogyny, or fear of women; like trying to control them. It's the last bastion of patriarchal control since all else ("all else" as in women not being allowed to work or own property and domestic violence being legal back in the bad ol days): trying to tell women how much to weigh, how big or small their breasts should be (since there's such handy-dandy surgery for both now); and trying to outlaw abortion.


Yeah the guy was obviously motivated by the ideology of patriarchy, and wasn't simply an insensitive asshole. 

Just as many women openly speak about the kind of men they like, but when it comes to initial attraction (IMO) women are generally attracted to persona and status, whereas men are attracted visually. Ie. 'I like bad boys, a man with a nice car, man with money, ambitious white collar men, athletes, actors, etc). 

Both sexes (in hetero dating) objectify, they just do it in different ways.


----------



## another number (Feb 26, 2013)

What about big foreheads?


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes.

:ninja:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

strangestdude said:


> Yeah the guy was obviously motivated by the ideology of patriarchy, and wasn't simply an insensitive asshole.
> 
> Just as many women openly speak about the kind of men they like, but when it comes to initial attraction (IMO) women are generally attracted to persona and status, whereas men are attracted visually. Ie. 'I like bad boys, a man with a nice car, man with money, ambitious white collar men, athletes, actors, etc).
> 
> Both sexes (in hetero dating) objectify, they just do it in different ways.


Um it's not just that "some guys" are insensitive assholes; sure, that's true, all men aren't the same BUT IN THE MEDIA AND MAINSTREAM U.S. SOCIETY the last bastion of patriarchal control is trying to control women's weight/breast size/et al.

Go outside. Watch television for one afternoon. I'm sure you'll see what I mean. It's not just "an insensitive asshole" but it's nice to dream, if you close your eyes to reality.


----------



## lolwut12345 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think there's plenty of men who are not attracted to big boobs. I don't know what the percent is, so I can't say whether it's a majority, a plurality, etc, etc. But I do know there are some men who are not interested in big boobs.

However I'll just speak for myself on this topic, I personally wouldn't date a woman who had A cup boobs. The lowest I'll date somebody is a woman with B cups. A cups are too small and aren't attractive to me. That's just me though.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Um it's not just that "some guys" are insensitive assholes; sure, that's true, all men aren't the same BUT IN THE MEDIA AND MAINSTREAM U.S. SOCIETY the last bastion of patriarchal control is trying to control women's weight/breast size/et al.
> 
> Go outside. Watch television for one afternoon. I'm sure you'll see what I mean. It's not just "an insensitive asshole" but it's nice to dream, if you close your eyes to reality.


I think, to add to what you are saying, it does not help that there are entire industries around people's insecurities. An example: I remember, a few month ago, seeing an infomercial for make-up. The infomercial showed itself as "helping older women feel better about themselves", but through the who thing, it was tearing women's beauty down by constantly talking about how you would not walk outside without make-up and how their product helps hide the signs of aging. I mean it was basically telling women that they should not be seen in public without makeup.
I think there is a huge problem with all the industries that, not only feed women's insecurities, but keeps them insecure about their bodies ... and some of those industries even pretend to be helping women. ... I know there are worse industries that the makeup industry and I have no problem with makeup, but it felt wrong watching a commercial tear women down like that ... And since we have a society that, imo, values looks way too much (especially women's looks) ... it gets a bit insane, imo. And then all these companies sell products telling women that there is something wrong with the way they look and that they "need" this product ... when, looks are more subjective, and many of their bodies are fine the way that they are (unless there are health issues) and many of them have way, way more worth than what their body looks like (of course they do, they're a person ^__^)


----------



## MerelyARumor (Feb 20, 2013)

Ive heard some ridiculous story about how Japanese people invented a ringtone that makes your boobs bigger, it triggers something in your mind when u listen to it that makes it think you just had a child which inflates your boobs


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

gingertonic said:


> My thought process for boobs:
> 
> 1. Do you have boobs?
> 
> ...


OK, I'll fall for the trap ...

Do you like big butts?


----------



## imocheann (Jun 14, 2012)

Your friend's opinion is as big as he likes his breasts. Don't concern yourself with listening to him. I've liked different breast sizes at different times. I've gone through phases of having no concern for breasts at all. I fell in love with a well endowed girl during such a time, her eyes, voice and the curve of her back all came before her breasts. She loved them though, and not long after I became obsessed with them.

One loves what they love, and they find their reasons why afterwards.

Next time you envy a front-heavy girl remind yourself that you will never surprise or disappoint someone when the support of your bra is removed. Often breasts that seem big are actually long! And age will be kind to you.

At the risk of being lewd, if you've a fetishy fantasy to be objectified for what you've got dare to go braless somewhere that you might feel ok about like a beach. The mere suggestion of nipples under a T-shirt is... stirring.

As with all of this stuff, it's how you carry yourself. If you're worried about something you give it off in your body language. Be healthy and enjoy what you have. Others will too.


----------



## Pyrocide (Dec 13, 2012)

Negative.


----------



## another number (Feb 26, 2013)

fourtines said:


> Um it's not just that "some guys" are insensitive assholes; sure, that's true, all men aren't the same BUT IN THE MEDIA AND MAINSTREAM U.S. SOCIETY the last bastion of patriarchal control is trying to control women's weight/breast size/et al.
> 
> Go outside. Watch television for one afternoon. I'm sure you'll see what I mean. It's not just "an insensitive asshole" but it's nice to dream, if you close your eyes to reality.


I agree there is an attempt to control women's appearance.
I'm not sure it comes down to 'patriarchal control'. 

In response to the women's liberation, I think this is a last ditch attempt to make women feel emotionally crippled and insecure.

Not 'Patriarchal'. No, I love the capricorn that I am dating..he is like a dish of butterscotch. More like younger annoying brother with his immature friends gathering around a photoshopped magazine of Victoria Secret models to joke about boobs and look at you weird after.

Men who are looking for that kind of woman I stay CLEAR of. There is already too much implied I could never see myself compatible with. 

Things can only bother you if you associate a loss.
Who gives a fuck.


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

It's all about the whole.

A really skinny girl with humongous breast doesn't tickle my fancy in a sexual way.

I like moderately bodied girls with beautiful faces. :wink:


----------



## imocheann (Jun 14, 2012)

another number said:


> I'm not sure it comes down to 'patriarchal control'.


It's all LCD drivel bombarded at you until all you can notice is when it really betrays one of your core values. If you're watching for sexism you see a men's club, if you're watching for news content you see bad journalism, if you're watching for comedy you see hackneyed prejudices. I think if you watch out for a spectrum of derisive shit on television you'll find most of what's broadcasted guilty of something. Switch the thing off. Turn it on once a month to make sure you haven't missed something. It's liberating not to have people who've never met you tell you how to feel about yourself. The only problem is when you turn it back on the ads give you nightmares!


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Um it's not just that "some guys" are insensitive assholes; sure, that's true, all men aren't the same BUT IN THE MEDIA AND MAINSTREAM U.S. SOCIETY the last bastion of patriarchal control is trying to control women's weight/breast size/et al.


I haven't read much about the patriarchy, but whenever feminists (or supporters) talk about it and assert it's influence on society, they rarely present their reasoning why they believe it exists, or how it exists.

I think that traditional gender roles are probably a byproduct of evolutionary heritage - males were hunter-gathers and women were nurturers, so the cultural norm of 'men are providers and protectors' and 'women are house keepers and mothers' developed from that. (Similar patterns can also be observed in primates - though interestingly females can become socially dominant when they outnumber men). 

When it was taken to it's extreme 'men are providers' meant that governments made it illegal for women to join the army, and had implemented the draft - which meant that men by law had to fight and die by the millions to protect whatever society valued, whereas women were exempt. 

This was conducive to the physical survival of the human race (due to the male disposition of physical strengh, and the female disposition of maternal instincts), but as a culture some people (men and women have supported traditional gender roles) try to come up with religious or other motivated reasons why these roles are necessary. 

Now - due to advancement in technology, and the organization of society - we don't need these roles for the survival of the species, so the practical reasons behind traditional gender roles has become redundant. And so now hopefully we can move to gender equal opportunities, and leave behind damaging social expectations like; women can't vote or can't work, and men legally have to fight and die in war or saving women before men in emergency situations (ie. women and children first).

Men who like the 'maxim' standard of beauty partly do so for reproductive reasons because the physical traits emphasized are signs of youth, health and fertility. To a degree standards of beauty are good (promoting healthy eating and exercise) however I agree that the photoshopped, cosmetic surgery, professional beauty therapy, professional make up artist, professional nutritionist, personal trainer, etc, influenced images of female celebrities and models is an unattainable and prevalent standard.

And if you are familiar with the evolutionary psychology hypothesis of supranormal stimuli then it's understandable why these hyper-idealized images of women are attractive, and generate a lot of income for producers. I know fast food is artificial junk, but I still crave it - and it's understandable based on the concept of supranormal stimuli.

I think these female standards of beauty have less to do with a male ruling class control of the female body (the patriarchy), and more to do with profit, biology, and general media trends of idealization.


----------



## another number (Feb 26, 2013)

imocheann said:


> It's all LCD drivel bombarded at you until all you can notice is when it really betrays one of your core values. If you're watching for sexism you see a men's club, if you're watching for news content you see bad journalism, if you're watching for comedy you see hackneyed prejudices. I think if you watch out for a spectrum of derisive shit on television you'll find most of what's broadcasted guilty of something. Switch the thing off. Turn it on once a month to make sure you haven't missed something. It's liberating not to have people who've never met you tell you how to feel about yourself. The only problem is when you turn it back on the ads give you nightmares!



I haven't had cable television in eight years.

I get unbiased journalism from Democracy Now! .

And progressive socio political critiques from Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names .

I see what is being described, but it is not a part of my life because I do not accept it as reality.


----------



## imocheann (Jun 14, 2012)

another number said:


> I haven't had cable television in eight years.
> 
> I get unbiased journalism from Democracy Now! .
> 
> ...


*High fives*

10 points each to us!

I'll check out Counterpunch, haven't heard of. Thanks.


----------



## imocheann (Jun 14, 2012)

@strangestdude

Nice post. But I wanted to add that the prevailing theory about labour out in the fields is now that males hunted but didn't gather. Females did the harvesting. That's the theory for biological differences in things like vision and smell. For instance, males have wider focus of visual perception to see prey and avoid harm while females are more sensitive to colour and smell so they can recognise safe berries and plants.


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

imocheann said:


> @_strangestdude_
> 
> Nice post. But I wanted to add that the prevailing theory about labour out in the fields is now that males hunted but didn't gather. Females did the harvesting. That's the theory for biological differences in things like vision and smell. For instance, males have wider focus of visual perception to see prey and avoid harm while females are more sensitive to colour and smell so they can recognise safe berries and plants.


Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## another number (Feb 26, 2013)

imocheann said:


> *High fives*
> 
> 10 points each to us!
> 
> I'll check out Counterpunch, haven't heard of. Thanks.



Cool yea sometimes Noam Chomsky writes for them.


----------

